#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What are the cyber frauds in finance?

## Bhavya

Cybercrimes and frauds are affecting every industry in the world. Finance industry also no exception from cybersecurity threats and these financial cybercrimes and frauds become more numerous and costly than ever before. Do you guys know what are the cyber frauds in finance?

----------

